# Wanted Rum advice



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Can some of you rum Gods help me out?

I want to try some different rums and need some direction.

any webs sites and info would be awesome!
if any of you havd some you may want to trade some samples also let me know.

Stephen


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

sgresso said:


> Can some of you rum Gods help me out?
> 
> I want to try some different rums and need some direction.
> 
> ...


As a fellow BOTL (Altharp) might suggest as he is a big fan of it, try Venezuean Diplomatico. Truly a great sipping rum for around $40 a bottle.
Well worth the price.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> As a fellow BOTL (Altharp) might suggest as he is a big fan of it, try Venezuean Diplomatico. Truly a great sipping rum for around $40 a bottle.
> Well worth the price.


Yes: Diplomatico is well worth $40, but the good news is that it can be found for $30. It is by far one of the best hard liquors in any category I have had in my life. I love the stuff!:al

ATL


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

RON ZACAPA. It's a great power-herfing rum :al.


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

im a HUGE fan of almost anything Mount Gay!!!!! I first had it in New Orleans at the house of blues and havnt put the bottle down yet :w :bx 


...kjpman


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Pyrat's XO Reserve is excellent, about $35 a bottle ( Bev Mo had a sale at $19.99...). Made by the makers of Patron tequila.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

oddball said:


> Pyrat's XO Reserve is excellent, about $35 a bottle ( Bev Mo had a sale at $19.99...). *Made by the makers of Patron tequila*.


Alright,

With that bit of info, I can already say Ron is surfing the net for a bottle.

ATL


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's a good site for aged rums, maybe not the cheapest, though.
http://www.rumshop.net/agedrums.html


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

If you try Ron Zapaca the 23 Anos ($40) is far superior to the 15 Anos ($25)...and another good one was mentioned above...Diplomatico Exclusiva Reserva...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Among Venezuelan rums, besides the Diplomatico you might also try Santa Teresa Gran Reserva Anejo or the 1796 Ron Antiguo de Solera if you can find them.


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

my faves are zacapa 23, hc7, pyrat, mount gay extra old. and zaya when I'm on a sweet kick. I'm gonna have to try the diplomatico

hitimeswine.net has great prices on all of these right now.


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

sorry should be hitimewine.net and of course they dont have the hc7


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

althekillr said:


> sorry should be hitimewine.net and of course they dont have the hc7


Thanks!
unfortunaly I cannot mail order wine or liquor in indiana.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

sgresso said:


> Thanks!
> *unfortunaly I cannot mail order wine or liquor in indiana*.


Ha, That's what the Bro's here are for!!!!!!!! Wanna trade????????


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Alright,
> 
> With that bit of info, I can already say Ron is surfing the net for a bottle.
> 
> ATL


LOL!!!!! Already found a local place that has everything except the Gran Patron :c . Ain't that a [email protected]%#^!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Brugal rum is very good. Its a Dominican rum available in silver (clear) or anejo (dark). If you're able to find it, it will set you back no more than 30 bucks. It tastes good and doesn't leave you with a terrible hangover. Women seem to like this one a lot, makes them happy


----------



## ProbFrank (Apr 5, 2006)

Anything by Appleton out of Jamaica. A real fine pairing to almost any cigar.


----------



## Doc (Feb 25, 2005)

Barbancourt 8yr haitian rum is very good!


Doc


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Doc said:


> Barbancourt 8yr haitian rum is very good!
> 
> Doc


Good price point :tpd:


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Buy whiskey instead  (running and ducking)..



sgresso said:


> Can some of you rum Gods help me out?
> 
> I want to try some different rums and need some direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ron Matasuleum 10 year is freakin great for the money. Has a great chocolate finish, and is dangerously smooth.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Not a rum person at all but I tell ya Havana Club in any format is excellent if you can get it. I've had the 7 year old and I think the other was 3 year old. Haven't drank rum in years and really had no intention of doing so until Anita twisted my arm for this and now I want more.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

In my opinion you cant beat Woods Dark Navy Rum, hard to find now in the Uk so i bet its near impossbile in the US but if you can get it its unbeatable, whenever i find a botle i buy it if i can, normally though its too expensive.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

IMHO I have found Capt. Morgan's Private stock to very tasty as a sipping run and at about $35.00 per bottle is not going to break the bank. It's a good budget rum if you don't have the money to spend on some others out there.


----------



## why1504 (May 5, 2006)

If you are new to rum's I suggest you work your way through the darks. Lots of molasses and dark sugar. All of the suggestions here are great rums. A cheap go-to drink is in a medium sized glass equal parts Cpt. Morgans, Roses lime juice, and a splash of tonic over crushed ice. With Cpt. Morgans @ $12 a bottle this is very reasonable. Also, don't skip the cheap ones some of these rums are not bad. If you find one a bit harsh, lime juice or mint with a bit of simple syrup will even them out.

As for a sipping rum Pyrat's XO Reserve and the Cpt. Morgans Private Stock are my favorites. I have found the Private stock regularly below $20. But Pyrat's rules.


----------



## Realtor1 (May 1, 2006)

All I drink is Rum.. and an occasional beer if it's damn good. HC 7 is good I think over rated but saught because of the inability to obtain in the US. I prefer the central american rums. My favorite being the Ron Zacapa 23yr old you can get it on sale for about $29.00. I'm lucky my wife is Guatemalan so I get it duty free anytime a family member goes there. Next favorite is the El Dorado 15yr from Demerara Distillers in Guyana, Flor de Cana 18 & 21 (Nicaragua), Centenario Anejo (Costa Rica), Abuelo anejo (Panama), Libertador 15 (Venezuela). I also enjoy R.L. Seale's from Barbados. 

If you want to learn more about rum the best sources I have found are the Ministry of rum (Ed Hamiltons site) which you can register online and Peter's rum pages(Petr Hlousek I believe must be in need of a liver donation) in Czech Republic.

You may want to check out the International Cane Spirits Festival in Ybor City, FL in March and the Rum Fest in NY in November


----------



## Realtor1 (May 1, 2006)

Oh... If it is good rum ..please don't mix it with coke! If you have to put anything make it a couple cubes of Ice


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm a rum drinker, it is really my go to liquor at all times. 

I personally think those extremely aged rums like Zacapa & Diplomatico, so smooth and delicate, are really not target to rum drinkers, but to those that drink other heavy liquor and want to give rum a try. I think rum is suppose to have a certain kick to it, should burn your throat a little and have a nice bouquet. For the price, I think you'll find nothing better than Flor de Cana 7yr and Barcelo Imperial.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Realtor1 said:


> All I drink is Rum.. and an occasional beer if it's damn good. HC 7 is good I think over rated but saught because of the inability to obtain in the US. I prefer the central american rums. My favorite being the Ron Zacapa 23yr old you can get it on sale for about $29.00.


Seems like a no-brainer to go with a 23 year old rum for $29.00 no matter where it is made, actually any liquor with 23 years on it at that price is a value. I had a bottle of HC 7 and thought it was nice, but nothing special.


----------



## Realtor1 (May 1, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Seems like a no-brainer to go with a 23 year old rum for $29.00 no matter where it is made, actually any liquor with 23 years on it at that price is a value. I had a bottle of HC 7 and thought it was nice, but nothing special.


I totally agree! I think about it sometimes and thank my stars that I've found Rum to be my drink of choice. When I see tequila and scotch or cognacs going for thousands per bottle and you can buy the best Rums for under $100.00!


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Good bunch of posts...made me thirsty. I think I'll go have a taste.:al


----------



## StsFirstmate (Feb 7, 2006)

sgresso said:


> Can some of you rum Gods help me out?
> 
> I want to try some different rums and need some direction.
> 
> ...


My absolute favorite is Goslings Black Seal Rum. It can be a little tough to find but it is smooth and tasty!
Bacardi is one of my client's and I am gifted with a bottle of their dark special reserve each year and that is not bad either but I much prefer the Goslings.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

StsFirstmate said:


> My absolute favorite is Goslings Black Seal Rum. It can be a little tough to find but it is smooth and tasty!


Black Seal is an excellent choice. Although any good rum is best enjoyed neat, you've got to try Black Seal in a dark and stormy. Just a shot of Rum topped with ginger ale and a lime wedge.

Personally, I am curious about Pusser's Navy Rum. It sounds interesting but I haven't been able to find it yet. Anybody tried it?


----------



## why1504 (May 5, 2006)

Pusser's is great rum, made in the BVI's. If you search on the web for their painkiller recipe it kicks ass.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Hard to beat the price or the quality of Ron Zacapa 23 year.

Doc


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

I picked up a bottle of Mount Gay Extra Old a few weeks ago. I was wondering how most of you drink a rum like this. I have tried it on the rocks, but seem to like it room temp better. At Azucar in Jersey City they serve sipping rums in a brandy snifter. We don't own one of those so I have been pouring it into an old fashioned type glass.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

joshua said:


> I picked up a bottle of Mount Gay Extra Old a few weeks ago. I was wondering how most of you drink a rum like this. I have tried it on the rocks, but seem to like it room temp better. At Azucar in Jersey City they serve sipping rums in a brandy snifter. We don't own one of those so I have been pouring it into an old fashioned type glass.


I drink such rums at room temperature. Remember, a brandy snifter is designed to actually _warm_ the drink using the heat of your hand, you can acheive the same thing by useing a red wine glass and holding it by the bowl (?correct term?). It also serves to concentrate aromas.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

TU09 said:


> I drink such rums at room temperature. Remember, a brandy snifter is designed to actually _warm_ the drink using the heat of your hand, you can acheive the same thing by useing a red wine glass and holding it by the bowl (?correct term?). It also serves to concentrate aromas.


Hmm yes, I noticed that when you went to take a sip your nose went right in there and you got a whiff of the rum beforehand. I think we have some larger wine glasses which would work for this.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I just read this thread and cannot believe no one has mentioned Cruzan Single Barrel Estate. It is in my opinion one of the three top rums in the world. The others being Santa Teresa 1796 Antiguo de Solera and Ron Anejo Amiversario.


----------

